# Orsa Watches?



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

I have been reading about these watches off and on since the summer. They look interesting, with a straightforward, miltary-style dial. I understand that a gentleman by the name of Martin Berg makes them in Canada and sells them on the 'Bay. I understand he uses quartz and 2824-2s in them. I ran a 'Bay search and only found a pre-owned one.

All info and opinions will be appreciated. As always, thanks in advance for all responses.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

bobbysamd said:


> I have been reading about these watches off and on since the summer. They look interesting, with a straightforward, miltary-style dial. I understand that a gentleman by the name of Martin Berg makes them in Canada and sells them on the 'Bay. I understand he uses quartz and 2824-2s in them. I ran a 'Bay search and only found a pre-owned one.
> 
> All info and opinions will be appreciated. As always, thanks in advance for all responses.
> 
> ...


He used a Ronda quartz movement and the watches have a good reputation for build quality and reliability. He does, blue, black and orange dials and I don't particularly like the blue dialled one. Haven't seen a mechanical one for ages.

Martin tends to put a sale of about 10 watches on Ebay at a time, so really it is just a case of putting him as a favourite seller and sitting tight.

If you want something different, there is an ORSA RAF style chronograph for sale, item number 5045580059

Good hunting but you do not have to pay Â£65 for them, they come cheaper than that if you are lucky.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

I have a rather nice auto with a grey dial which I am posting to Mr Crowley.

He know doubt will post his impressions in due course.Quality wise it is very good indeed but i prefer my O&W M5.

Tom


----------

